# I'm dying to know my MBTI type, could someone help?



## vattapamacs (Dec 8, 2021)

Sorry about my potential grammar mistakes and word-repetitions, I’m not a native speaker of English. I'm a 23-year-old female who's been diagnosed with OCD and bipolar disorder before, if that's relevant.

*Some test results:*


Your Cognitive Functions Test results






Myers-Briggs Personality Type Finder - Michael Caloz Coaching








*Ti/Te:*

I’m not organized nor achievement-oriented in the slightest and I definitely suck at taking the leadership, though I like to point at objective evidences as a part of my arguments if I have the opportunity to do so.

I (almost) always enjoy a good debate, especially if I can take my time to articulate my exact position and my thought process. My line of reasoning tends to rely on simple logical connections (I try to explain them to my audience). When I receive any kind of new information, my first thing to do is looking for inconsistencies and possible contradictions in it, and to see how it fits into my previously formed worldview – if it succeeds in passing my trials, I accept it as truth. I hate being proven wrong – when that happens, my whole logical framework falls apart usually. I’m also prone to nitpicking sometimes. It frustrates me when I can’t recall a term which could express my thought at time in the perfectly correct way.



*Fi/Fe:*

I can feel my emotions pretty intensely and I consider them valid, even if I have to think through what triggered them exactly first (this doesn’t happen always though, I quite often am capable of explaining them on the spot). My expression isn’t completely neutral, my feelings (such as anger, melancholy or joy) typically show themselves on my face. If I can, I avoid crying in front of other people, and I’d rather do it before strangers’ eyes than letting myself to be seen in that way by my loved ones.

I know that moral principles are social constructs, though I still want to believe that they carry some kind of „universal value”, because if they don’t, there’s no reason to stick to them (besides our laws), so m*rdering babies and r*ping women can suddenly become morally okay. Personal freedom, equal opportunities, compassion, truth-seeking and authenticity are extremely important to me, so I probably won’t make a decision that ignores one or more of them. I want to stay true to myself and my morals whenever I can. I’ll take others’ feelings into consideration, too, but I won’t base my decision entirely on them, they’re more of „just” factors in my decision making process.

I feel sympathy towards the poor, the homeless, the sufferer, the seriously ill and the broken (just like everyone should), but I don’t express it very often. Oh, and when a friend of mine comes to me for emotional support, I tend to suggest a concrete, practical solution for him/her instead, lol. I don’t always know how to handle these kind of situations.



*Ni/Ne:*

I'm not some supergenius chick who can pull a lot of theories out of her a** for any unexplained phenomenon (the general descriptions of high Ne-user types kinda gave this impression to me), yet I love to consider every possibility under any circumstances, which also means I can be skeptical about common knowledge and new information almost equally. Nonetheless, I don’t want to create more and more new ideas indefinitely, I’d rather pick the one that makes the most sense imo. (In regard to my life, I focus on the worst case scenario all the time, lol.) If I had to choose, I’d rather be an expert of only a few areas than someone who spreads random fun facts, but now I’m maybe closer to the latter option.

It would be hard for me to tell if I check the facts before think more often than I think before check the facts. Depends on the subject (how much I'm interested in, how much prior knowledge do I have). I guess I tend to form a (sometimes rudimentary, sometimes more complex) hypothesis right after being asked an interesting question. I'm more analytical than efficient, and definitely not disciplined nor precise enough to do the execution part of a project idea on my own.

I don’t find myself a particularly creative, imaginative or artistic person, however, my mind asks the question „what does it remind me of?” more often than it asks „what is it?”. I frequently see similarity/connection between two seemingly unrelated things. I don’t believe in the validity/ reliability of hunches, I want logical deductions (that’s the most crucial part) and, if they're available, facts. I also prefer clear, literal speaking over vague metaphors. I like analogies as they serve clarifying purposes.



*Si/Se:*

I think I gave some signs of me using Si/Se in the previous paragraphs. In addition, I’d like to note that:


I prefer to spend my time focusing on a few things that I really love and going to depth in them over gathering new information, data or experience.
When taking in a lot of information, I usually try to narrow it down to known categories instead of creating new ones.
Altough it can be nice and exciting trying out new things, I tend to have favourite foods, places, music etc.
Speaking of music, I’ve always wanted to be a drummer (my sense of rhytm is pretty good), and I miss playing an instrument – I used to, as a child.
I’m not a risk-taker nor an action-oriented person, I don’t need any adrenaline rush to feel entertained, I hate basically each sports (except for walking for a long period of time, I can reach some peace of mind doing it as I think about my life or just life in general). I often feel zoned out.
I drink a little too much alcohol and overeat sometimes, maybe just for fun, maybe as a coping mechanism – I have to look deeper into myself to find out.
I have 4 tattoos so far (and I'll probably have some more in the future), all of them has some personal significance to me, some of them refers to my past. Of course, I'm drawn to the esthetic of tattoos, too.
+ I freakin’ love absurd and dark humor, if it has anything to do with anything.



What type do you think I am based on all these stuff?


----------



## vattapamacs (Dec 8, 2021)

P.S. I don't mind answering more questions if necessary (or even for entertainment purposes only).


----------



## whysummer (Dec 4, 2021)

Hello I'm just gonna start off by saying I've never typed anyone before, and I'm not an expert or anything remotely close but I can still try. Also the test results seem a bit here and there, they're not always super accurate but it's always a good start, and it's helpful for me too 



vattapamacs said:


> *Ti/Te:*
> 
> I’m not organized nor achievement-oriented in the slightest and I definitely suck at taking the leadership, though I like to point at objective evidences as a part of my arguments if I have the opportunity to do so.
> 
> I (almost) always enjoy a good debate, especially if I can take my time to articulate my exact position and my thought process. My line of reasoning tends to rely on simple logical connections (I try to explain them to my audience). When I receive any kind of new information, my first thing to do is looking for inconsistencies and possible contradictions in it, and to see how it fits into my previously formed worldview – if it succeeds in passing my trials, I accept it as truth. I hate being proven wrong – when that happens, my whole logical framework falls apart usually. I’m also prone to nitpicking sometimes. It frustrates me when I can’t recall a term which could express my thought at time in the perfectly correct way.


I'm not too sure about this part. I can't tell if it's Te or Ti. Although it's making me think Si cause of "to see how it fits into my previously formed worldview". It also reminds me of ENTJs cause I feel like a stereotype for them is hating being proven wrong and debates. 


> *Fi/Fe:*
> 
> I can feel my emotions pretty intensely and I consider them valid, even if I have to think through what triggered them exactly first (this doesn’t happen always though, I quite often am capable of explaining them on the spot). My expression isn’t completely neutral, my feelings (such as anger, melancholy or joy) typically show themselves on my face. If I can, I avoid crying in front of other people, and I’d rather do it before strangers’ eyes than letting myself to be seen in that way by my loved ones.
> 
> ...


I think most people would agree that this is Fi. I don't know if you're Fi dom or not though. But you definitely seem to have good Fi. I think the whole authenticity thing and staying true to who you are, I've heard it a lot from Fi users. Plus Fi users I think are more guarded about their emotions and stuff, like for example avoiding crying in front of people. Although I guess Fe users could too but with you seeming to have high Fi I think it's probably just that. 



> *Ni/Ne:*
> 
> I'm not some supergenius chick who can pull a lot of theories out of her a** for any unexplained phenomenon (the general descriptions of high Ne-user types kinda gave this impression to me), yet I love to consider every possibility under any circumstances, which also means I can be skeptical about common knowledge and new information almost equally. Nonetheless, I don’t want to create more and more new ideas indefinitely, I’d rather pick the one that makes the most sense imo. (In regard to my life, I focus on the worst case scenario all the time, lol.) If I had to choose, I’d rather be an expert of only a few areas than someone who spreads random fun facts, but now I’m maybe closer to the latter option.
> 
> ...


hmm you seem to prefer to focus on one thing at a time- Like although you do do possibilities and all that you still focus on one thing, take one path. I have an INFJ friend who fits perfectly into that description. He analyses situations and looks at every single possibility before deciding anything. So everything else here seems pretty much Ni, so I think I'm like 99% sure you have high Ni too.



> *Si/Se:*
> 
> I think I gave some signs of me using Si/Se in the previous paragraphs. In addition, I’d like to note that:
> 
> ...


Because I'm very sure you use Ni, that automatically means you have Se in your stack. Your first two bullet points are pretty much Ni I think. Third is Si? 4-6 could maybeeee be inferior or low Se. and Idk about the tattoos but thats cool!
I feel like im kinda very positive that you're and INTJ. Also I had an INTJ friend who has dark humor and you saying that reminded me of her. Ofc that doesn't necessarily mean much cause anyone can have dark humor. Idk if anything I've said is convincing enough to you. I think I thought more than I wrote but I did do some research for you, looking into the functions in different positions and stuff. Also the high Si in the tests could actually still be inferior Se cause sometimes shadow functions (the other four functions not shown in your stack) can be stronger than the shown ones. So yeah, INTJ. Let me know if you have any questions or if something made no sense and I'll try my best to clarify. Hope I helped!!


----------



## vattapamacs (Dec 8, 2021)

That's definitely a response I didn't expect, but I'll think through your points after waking up. 😃 Actually, I'm very grateful to everyone who tries to help me, so thank you (especially for doing extra research).


----------



## vattapamacs (Dec 8, 2021)

whysummer said:


> Hello I'm just gonna start off by saying I've never typed anyone before, and I'm not an expert or anything remotely close but I can still try. Also the test results seem a bit here and there, they're not always super accurate but it's always a good start, and it's helpful for me too
> 
> 
> I'm not too sure about this part. I can't tell if it's Te or Ti. Although it's making me think Si cause of "to see how it fits into my previously formed worldview". It also reminds me of ENTJs cause I feel like a stereotype for them is hating being proven wrong and debates.
> ...


(I forgot to click to reply, lol.)


----------



## whysummer (Dec 4, 2021)

vattapamacs said:


> That's definitely a response I didn't expect, but I'll think through your points after waking up. 😃 Actually, I'm very grateful to everyone who tries to help me, so thank you (especially for doing extra research).


oh? what part did you not expect lol. also goodnight! I’m gonna go sleep too


----------



## Angry-Spaghetti (Feb 25, 2021)

IXTP, you demonstrate a perfect representation of strong Ti and you have underdeveloped Fe. In that you don't like to cry infront of others, especially family and friends. You dont like to hassle them.

I'd say that do you enjoy working and figuring out how things work. Like computing and engines. Do you have a forceful energy that you can project at times. Or are you more awkward and a bit aloof with you ideas. Do you enjoy finding and connecting far strung ideas to create new ideas. An example would be. I like gummi bears and swords. Gummi sword. Lol.

How you answer this will show me your functions. 

For Si or Ni, Si is essentially the reccolection of past memories that can be brought into the current moment at will. Do you enjoy pictures and photo albuma that house your memories, or even house concepts or pictures of thing you enjoy. Ni is a general understanding of grand scale/big picture patterns that form in the unconcious mind. Then when Ni has finished its understanding, it releases with an Aha moment. Ni is almost like an unconcious solving of concepts, less of an a - b - c logical deduction.

Please be honest with yourself and how you actually are. Every type is beautiful and brings their own unique charm and intelligence to the table.


----------



## whysummer (Dec 4, 2021)

Angry-Spaghetti said:


> IXTP, you demonstrate a perfect representation of strong Ti and you have underdeveloped Fe. In that you don't like to cry infront of others, especially family and friends. You dont like to hassle them.


 where does the strong Fi go


----------



## Angry-Spaghetti (Feb 25, 2021)

whysummer said:


> where does the strong Fi go


Ti and Fi can easily be mixed up in tests. Although my typing methodology isn't great. So there would likely be Fi in there too. I just haven't seen it. But I'll wait to see the response from vat.


----------



## aerstyu (Mar 3, 2021)

vattapamacs said:


> I (almost) always enjoy a good debate, especially if I can take my time to articulate my exact position and my thought process. My line of reasoning tends to rely on simple logical connections (I try to explain them to my audience). When I receive any kind of new information, my first thing to do is looking for inconsistencies and possible contradictions in it, and to see how it fits into my previously formed worldview – if it succeeds in passing my trials, I accept it as truth. I hate being proven wrong – when that happens, my whole logical framework falls apart usually. I’m also prone to nitpicking sometimes. It frustrates me when I can’t recall a term which could express my thought at time in the perfectly correct way.


Looking for inconsistencies through your own subjective and internalized logic suggests Ti usage. Te, on the other hand, would be looking for inconsistencies through external sources and determining the validity of the source the information is from. Ti relies on one's own facts and theories one has formed, Te relies on external sources for facts.

You seem 2L by the way, if you are interested in Attitudinal Psyche.



vattapamacs said:


> I prefer to spend my time focusing on a few things that I really love and going to depth in them over gathering new information, data or experience.
> When taking in a lot of information, I usually try to narrow it down to known categories instead of creating new ones.
> Altough it can be nice and exciting trying out new things, I tend to have favourite foods, places, music etc.
> Speaking of music, I’ve always wanted to be a drummer (my sense of rhytm is pretty good), and I miss playing an instrument – I used to, as a child.
> ...


Besides not being action-oriented, nothing here suggests favor or lack of favor towards Se. I can see a little bit of Si where you said you said your tattoos leave some personal significance on you, which I'm assuming your subjective impression of them is what you're talking about here.



vattapamacs said:


> I know that moral principles are social constructs, though I still want to believe that they carry some kind of „universal value”, because if they don’t, there’s no reason to stick to them (besides our laws), so m*rdering babies and r*ping women can suddenly become morally okay.


Fe. You go by universally accepted principles of what's right or wrong. Lack of emotional expression is weaker socio Fe, not necessarily lack of Fe in 4-letter typing.

You said you feel your emotions intensely, but I don't see you forming personalized values (Fi) based on those emotions.



vattapamacs said:


> I don’t find myself a particularly creative, imaginative or artistic person, however, my mind asks the question „what does it remind me of?” more often than it asks „what is it?”. I frequently see similarity/connection between two seemingly unrelated things. I don’t believe in the validity/ reliability of hunches, I want logical deductions (that’s the most crucial part) and, if they're available, facts. I also prefer clear, literal speaking over vague metaphors. I like analogies as they serve clarifying purposes.


Preference of sensing over intuition.

Consider Ti-Si IXTP, depending on whether you want to follow the IIEE/EEII (ISTP) or jumper theory (INTP).


----------



## vattapamacs (Dec 8, 2021)

Guys, I just got this analysis of my (possible) cognitive functions:










What do you think about it? Personally, I was never able to identify with these types' descriptions AT ALL, but now I got confused by this definiton of the working process of Te. Until this moment, I thought Te was all about prioritizing efficiency and arrangement (over accuracy and in-depth understanding) and Te-doms were generally initiating type of people with directing communication style. What I'm talking about is:


*Directing*_ communications have a time and task orientation with an implication of urgency to get the task done. "Have your report to me by close of business today."_
_*Informing* communications are designed to enroll the other in the process by providing motivation with relevant information. "Your report is an essential part of our project."_


_*Initiating* types are more comfortable with making the first contact and establishing role relationships. They like to engage others in interaction and conversation and are more fast paced._
_*Responding* types are more comfortable letting others initiate contact and accepting the roles established by others. They are more slow paced and are comfortable with silence._
_

There are four possible pairings of communication preferences, which naturally create four *Interaction Styles*. They are:
_

_*In-Charge* (Directing and Initiating). Typically taking quick action and focused on results, they drive the team to achieve the goal. (ESTJ, ENTJ, ENFJ, ESTP)_
_*Chart-the-Course* (Directing and Responding). Typically knowing the plan and what needs to be done to reach the goal, they focus on keeping the team on track. (ISTJ, INTJ, INFJ, ISTP)_
_*Get-Things-Going* (Informing and Initiating). With a focus on interaction, they act as a catalyst using information, enthusiasm, energy and excitement to persuade and involve others. (ESFJ, ENTP, ENFP, ESFP)_
_*Behind-the-Scenes* (Informing and Responding). With patience and a calm, quiet style, they focus on understanding and accommodation to lead the team to the best possible result. (ISFJ, INTP, INFP, ISFP)_
_[ Source: A Quick Guide To Double-Checking Your Type ]_

As for me, I feel the Behind-the-Scenes type of interaction style closest to myself, followed by the Chart-the-Course style.




whysummer said:


> oh? what part did you not expect lol.


The part me being typed as INTJ. 😃 I think I get your thought process though. What I wrote about my intuiting function(s) can be interpreted as Ni usage, and I may also seem to have some traits of a typical Fi-user. If I have strong Ni and strong Fi at the same time, my options can be reduced to INTJ and ISFP, and I must be one of these two.

Moreover, I found some writing about Fi I kinda agree with:

_"*Introverted Feeling (Fi)* makes sense of the world by relating everything to universal human needs and callings. For example, understanding the actions of a bully as the expression of an unmet need to be connected and feel important. Understanding that, we can see the bully without judgement: we can see him as a living being not so different from ourselves, seeking to fulfill his needs just as we do, but in a way that creates unnecessary conflict. As an epistemological perspective, Fi leads you to take whatever a person thinks or believes as an expression of that person's unique nature--not to criticize it because it fails to live up to some externally imposed criteria like whether or not it's "logical" or "appropriate". As an ethical perspective, Fi leads you to act out of empathy regardless of the social status or "deservingness" of the beneficiary. Fi leads you to view all living things as equal in value, all needing to thrive in interpersonal harmony without giving up any of their uniqueness."_

I mean, I can't really speak about "acting out of empathy", but I do believe people have equal value as humans, and by the way, that's why I'm against death penalty – how much are others worth and who deserves to live is not up to me or anybody else. And yes, I want to understand the motivations behind people’s (even criminals') actions before I judge/form my opinion about them. I realize we all have the same basic needs and drives. But Idk if it counts as the working process of a particular cognitive function or it's just an idea that anybody can have, regardless of their MBTI type.



Angry-Spaghetti said:


> I'd say that do you enjoy working and figuring out how things work. Like computing and engines. Do you have a forceful energy that you can project at times. Or are you more awkward and a bit aloof with you ideas. Do you enjoy finding and connecting far strung ideas to create new ideas. An example would be. I like gummi bears and swords. Gummi sword. Lol.
> 
> How you answer this will show me your functions.
> 
> For Si or Ni, Si is essentially the reccolection of past memories that can be brought into the current moment at will. Do you enjoy pictures and photo albuma that house your memories, or even house concepts or pictures of thing you enjoy. Ni is a general understanding of grand scale/big picture patterns that form in the unconcious mind. Then when Ni has finished its understanding, it releases with an Aha moment. Ni is almost like an unconcious solving of concepts, less of an a - b - c logical deduction.


This "figuring out how things work" thing doesn't really apply to me if we're talking about tangible stuff, like machines or whatever. I'd rather want to know how society, politics or even algebra work (I've always been relatively good at Maths). My "forceful energy" manifests itself when I get to talk about something I'm very interested in or something that evokes strong emotions out of me. It's like a flow experience, I just can't stop talking for a while – usually, I'm not overly talkative, or at least that's what others say. And yeah, I often feel awkward, especially among strangers or more "distant" acquaintances. It's hard for me to find my place/position.

Idk how much your gummi sword (lol) example fits me. What I definitely am prone to do is associating from something to an other, not closely related thing, and then I reach a stupid idea which I can make reality of. For example, once I saw a picture of one of my (straight) male friends kissing an other guy (on the cheek), so I thought "what if I make this a pillow" and soon I ordered a custom pillow from internet, with this photo on it's one side, and the inscription "when it comes to love, don't choose the better man, choose the man who makes you a better woman" on the other side. Or, more recently, I bought my boyfriend a cowfish plush, because once I saw him lying in the bed and, to me, he looked like a manatee in that pose, and I wanted to piss him off in a playful way (he's a big guy, he didn't like this comparison). Does this reveal something relevant of me?

In my "aha" moment, the explanation to my conclusion comes into my mind, too, almost immediately. It's a little hard to tell how often this happens to me. I think the key difference between Si and Ni would be awareness/consciousness vs. subconsciousness here, but I guess I tend to do both.

Btw, here are the results of the Sarkinova test I just took yesterday:


----------



## vattapamacs (Dec 8, 2021)

aerstyu said:


> Looking for inconsistencies through your own subjective and internalized logic suggests Ti usage. Te, on the other hand, would be looking for the validity of the source the information is from. Ti relies on one's own facts and theories one has formed, Te relies on external sources for facts.
> 
> You seem 2L by the way, if you are interested in Attitudinal Psyche.
> 
> ...


I'm thankful to you, too. There's some new information for me here, for example, I've never heard of the jumper theory before. I took the Attitudinal Psyche test and got LEVF as a result, but, of course, dugging deeper in the theory itself could be more useful.

I considered the possibility of being an ISTP, too, and ngl, it'd be cool to share the same type with Guts (from Berserk), Levi (from AoT), Toph Beifong (ATLA) and Kang Sae-byeok (Squid Game) – guess I watch a little too much Asian stuff, lol.


----------



## aerstyu (Mar 3, 2021)

vattapamacs said:


> I'm thankful to you, too. There's some new information for me here, for example, I've never heard of the jumper theory before. I took the Attitudinal Psyche test and got LEVF as a result, but, of course, dugging deeper in the theory itself could be more useful.
> 
> I considered the possibility of being an ISTP, too, and ngl, it'd be cool to share the same type with Guts (from Berserk), Levi (from AoT), Toph Beifong (ATLA) and Kang Sae-byeok (Squid Game) – guess I watch a little too much Asian stuff, lol.


AP isn't a very popular typology so it has a lot of common misconceptions. The letters aren't ordered by how much you prefer them. 1X takes on a "I know what I'm doing, I'm right and don't need your input" attitude. 2X takes on a "I think my take on this is good, but I'm open to hearing other people's say and engaging in discussion about it." 2L is the stereotypical debater type because of this.

You also seem 1E or 3E; these two types are more rigid / less receptive towards others' emotions. 2E would be more open to discussing and engaging in other people's emotions. I'd go over subtypes too. 2E Fe inf is too contradictory imo.

Not too convinced by the PDB assessment though. Si users aren't the only people who can be reminded of things, they're just often stereotyped like this because the subjective sensations that things _invoke_ in them may remind them of something else.

Te and Ti both like facts; that's just Thinking in general. The difference is that Te bases its facts _directly_ on objective facts from external sources, and Ti bases its facts based on what makes sense to them. Ti users can use external sources too, but they tend to think, "Does this already align with what I think makes sense?"

A Te user will read an article and go by what it tells them. If a claim isn't confirmed by an external source, Te users are less likely to believe it's valid. They also don't like to ignore external sources because this is how they understand facts.

A Ti user will read a claim and accept what makes sense to their subjective logic. If a source contradicts their logic, they may have trouble accepting it and/or ignore it. Ti usually requires more time to come to factual conclusions because of this.

Cool seeing another PDB user around though. I'm currently typed as ISTP and going through a type crisis too. If you have a PDB page with a description of yourself I can try assessing you there as well.


----------



## vattapamacs (Dec 8, 2021)

aerstyu said:


> AP isn't a very popular typology so it has a lot of common misconceptions. The letters aren't ordered by how much you prefer them. 1X takes on a "I know what I'm doing, I'm right and don't need your input" attitude. 2X takes on a "I think my take on this is good, but I'm open to hearing other people's say and engaging in discussion about it." 2L is the stereotypical debater type because of this.
> 
> You also seem 1E or 3E; these two types are more rigid / less receptive towards others' emotions. 2E would be more open to discussing and engaging in other people's emotions. I'd go over subtypes too. 2E Fe inf is too contradictory imo.
> 
> ...


First of all, thank you for clarifying how AP works, it helped me realize that the definitions of 2L, 3E and 4V fit me very well, though I don't know how to feel about 1F (yet), I partly do see myself in that description, but I also can relate to 3F, Idk if this makes any sense (it can sound a little contradictory). What's your type in this system btw?

I also appreciate what you wrote about the differences between the two thinking funtions; according to that, I'm 100% Ti, with no doubt. My PDB profile is basically empty now, but I'm planning to change this soon.


Personality Database ™️ | Famous People and Fictional Characters (2022)


You just made me curious about yours.


----------



## aerstyu (Mar 3, 2021)

vattapamacs said:


> First of all, thank you for clarifying how AP works, it helped me realize that the definitions of 2L, 3E and 4V fit me very well, though I don't know how to feel about 1F (yet), I partly do see myself in that description, but I also can relate to 3F, Idk if this makes any sense (it can sound a little contradictory). What's your type in this system btw?
> 
> I also appreciate what you wrote about the differences between the two thinking funtions; according to that, I'm 100% Ti, with no doubt. My PDB profile is basically empty now, but I'm planning to change this soon.
> 
> ...


Sure! If 2L, 3E, and 4V sound good to you, but you think 1F is iffy / 3F makes sense too, then maybe you are the 1F-3 (Candid) subtype. This part of the AP site gives some descriptions on the different subtypes for each position: Subtypes - Attitudinal Psyche. There is also a book called _Syntax of Love_ by Alexander Y Afanasyev, which explains the system that AP was based on, and I think it's available online. I'm pretty sure I'm a FLEV, though I'm considering some other types too.

Ti sounds good! I saw more of that in your description too. Lots of people like leaving descriptions and/or analyses of themselves on their PDB page, which allows them to help get typed. If you do that feel free to let me know and I can try to help type you more if you want. Here's my PDB profile, though it's a bit chaotic... Personality Database | Famous People and Fictional Characters (2021)


----------



## vattapamacs (Dec 8, 2021)

aerstyu said:


> Sure! If 2L, 3E, and 4V sound good to you, but you think 1F is iffy / 3F makes sense too, then maybe you are the 1F-3 (Candid) subtype. This part of the AP site gives some descriptions on the different subtypes for each position: Subtypes - Attitudinal Psyche. There is also a book called _Syntax of Love_ by Alexander Y Afanasyev, which explains the system that AP was based on, and I think it's available online. I'm pretty sure I'm a FLEV, though I'm considering some other types too.
> 
> Ti sounds good! I saw more of that in your description too. Lots of people like leaving descriptions and/or analyses of themselves on their PDB page, which allows them to help get typed. If you do that feel free to let me know and I can try to help type you more if you want. Here's my PDB profile, though it's a bit chaotic... Personality Database | Famous People and Fictional Characters (2021)


I'm a little busy right now, so it may will take me a few more days to give you a decent reply, but until then, I'd like to ask you what do you think your ennea type is(?). We seem to have some similarities in a typological sense (if there's such a word), and now I'm considering the possiblity of me being a 6w5 (the longer I think about it, the more sense it makes to me), so I wouldn't be surprised if you were something similar, too.


----------



## vattapamacs (Dec 8, 2021)

Angry-Spaghetti said:


> Ti and Fi can easily be mixed up in tests. Although my typing methodology isn't great. So there would likely be Fi in there too. I just haven't seen it. But I'll wait to see the response from vat.


Since you gave a like to one of my recent comments, I'm eager to "hear" your opinion as well (if you have some time for something like that, ofc).


----------



## aerstyu (Mar 3, 2021)

vattapamacs said:


> I'm a little busy right now, so it may will take me a few more days to give you a decent reply, but until then, I'd like to ask you what do you think your ennea type is(?). We seem to have some similarities in a typological sense (if there's such a word), and now I'm considering the possiblity of me being a 6w5 (the longer I think about it, the more sense it makes to me), so I wouldn't be surprised if you were something similar, too.


I'm actually currently debating my enneatype. I typed myself as 9w8 but am considering 5 now, not sure of the wing though.


----------



## Angry-Spaghetti (Feb 25, 2021)

vattapamacs said:


> Since you gave a like to one of my recent comments, I'm eager to "hear" your opinion as well (if you have some time for something like that, ofc).


Of course, I'd love to. 😊👍


----------



## vattapamacs (Dec 8, 2021)

Okay, who voted ISFJ and why? I _must _know.


----------

